# can't see network after updates

## clinger

I recently updated my gentoo box: emerge sync, emerge -uD world and then ran dispatch-conf.  I thought I only replaced the files that I knew wouldnt break my system, but I was wrong.  After the reboot I cant see the network or the internet.  On start up it reports that it brings up eth0, but when it tries to contact the time server it gets an error about host unreachable.  When I do an ifconfig all I see is the lo.  The green light is on my PCMCIA XIRCOM card, but just no activity lights.  When I boot with the Gentoo CD the card works fine.  Let me know if I need to provide any more info.

----------

## azuriel

Networking is always the worst problem, I must say. First, try a couple things like: 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

ifconfig -a
```

If you can't see eth0, then try doing an lsmod to make sure the module for your network card is loaded (if you compiled it as a module). Also, check to make sure the settings in /etc/conf.d/net are correct, for things like DHCP assigned or static IP address.

----------

## clinger

I tried the steps you suggested, but still nothing.  After doing the net.eth0 restart I do get an eth0 entry ifcofig -a, but it has no ip attached to it.  I also checked my net settings and everthing looks good.  When I try to ping I get a "connect:  Network is unreachable" message???  Also, when I do a lsmod I get the following:

Modue                           Size     Used by

xircom_cb                     8968    -

yenta_socket               18440    -

I believe those are the modules I'm suppose to use for my card.

Anyone else have any suggestions?

----------

## ryanolf

I am having the exact same problem.  eth0 no longer comes up after upgrade...

----------

## ryanolf

I solved my problem. SOMEHOW, not sure how, my /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script had been replaced by some script that just brings up the loopback interface.  I usually somewhat blindly update my /etc/init.d/* scripts because I haven't made any changes there, assuming the defaults to be fine.  Anyway, copying /etc/init.d/net.lo to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 does the trick, as that script actually looks at your /etc/conf.d/net file.  Hope this works for you.  Solution:

```
cp /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

----------

## bandreabis

I know that net.eth0 is only a symlink to net.lo... What happened to me was that, I don't know why or how, net.lo was broken... riemerged baselayout, etc-updated and network worked again.

I hope this will help you.

Andrea

PS. remember that /etc/conf.d/net has changed sintax since 1.12-r4 version of baselayout.

Andrea

----------

## clinger

ryanolf your a LIFE SAVER.....that worked awesome!!!!!!!!  Thanks!

----------

## Ob1w4n

 *ryanolf wrote:*   

> I solved my problem. SOMEHOW, not sure how, my /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script had been replaced by some script that just brings up the loopback interface.  I usually somewhat blindly update my /etc/init.d/* scripts because I haven't made any changes there, assuming the defaults to be fine.  Anyway, copying /etc/init.d/net.lo to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 does the trick, as that script actually looks at your /etc/conf.d/net file.  Hope this works for you.  Solution:
> 
> ```
> cp /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0
> ```
> ...

 

The REAL solution is to link eth0 script to lo, so that any update changing net.lo change net.eth0 too automatically.

Delete your /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and issue this command:

ln /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

and so on for any other interface you should add to your system.

This way you'll have only 1 script that workd for all you interfaces and is updated at once.

----------

## Ralphus Maximus

Add another note of thanks to ryanolf and Ob1w4n. This bit me last night when I was re-installing my lappy.

Cheers,

RM

\

----------

